# "Hatred" of the police...



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I do not want this thread to turn into a "police are scum" debates and how they did this to me or my mate etc.

I ask this quesion because on Facebook there was a "group" started named " RIP Raoul Moat you were a legend" ( or something similar)

Are we really that disillusioned with our police force that we have actually began to hold the likes of Moat in such high esteem ?

His hatred of the police seems to have made him a "hero" in some sections of society.

I have to be honest and admit to not being a fan of the police HOWEVER l put this down to the agenda they are given by there superiors and the restrictions they are placed under. I DO NOT BLAME THE FRONT LINE BOBBIES.

I feel we really are living in dangerous times if society see's a murderer as some kind of cult hero because of his beliefs.


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

PRAISE THE LAW


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Baz R said:


> **** THE LAW


Good answer, very informative and intelligent.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> I do not want this thread to turn into a "police are scum" debates and how they did this to me or my mate etc.
> 
> I ask this quesion because on Facebook there was a "group" started named " RIP Raoul Moat you were a legend" ( or something similar)
> 
> ...


Would defo agree with that part.

A good mate of mine is in police and he hasnt changed from how he was. Also know another guy in police who is a total @rsehole.

Get good and bad in any job, problem is with police in some cases the power they think they have goes to their head and become cvnts and effects general public rather than the office [email protected] who just p1sses colleagues off.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

that group is one of the most stupid things iv seen, read a comment on there someone saying along the lines of 'r.i.p i really look up to you' :lol: some people are fcking idiots to put it in a harsh way. some of the comments on the was he tazered thread were just as stupid as well.

Dont see how people can stereotype the police as once group :lol: and even suggest they deserve death and stuff, im sure it will be different when they need help. It actually does amaze me when people say some of teh stuff they do about police.

iv been dying for this rant, should of started a thread myself :lol:


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> I do not want this thread to turn into a "police are scum" debates and how they did this to me or my mate etc.
> 
> Are we really tat disillusioned with our police force that we have actually began to hold the likes of Moat in such high esteem ?


Most people & i did say "most" who jump on the "police hate" bandwagon are chavs & morons that think it makes them look hard or cool, the very same people would be the first to ring the police if them or a familly member were burgled, attacked or had anything ilegal inflicted toward them.

Find it ironic that "Sam Stobbarts" facebook profile states she joined the "I ****ing hate the police" group not too long before meeting "Moat".

Was gonna post the link but hers & Moats facebook acounts have been deleted.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

People have always loved infamous villains. It's like they're romantisized. Look into the past, Robin Hood -was a murderous thief, D1ck Turpin, murderer. William Wallce ffs, murdered every last man woman and child when he sacked York. Ronni Biggs, the list goes on.

People who rock the system always get 'hero worshipped'


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

You're always going to get people hating figures of authority, and because of this you're always going to get people glorifying murderers. He might have been a top bloke before he snapped and hopefully his family will remember that. But I don't think it will ever change.

The police do my head in when they pull me over for a random terrorism check or if they caught me speeding i'd be ****ed off, but if you don't put yourself in those situations then you won't be bothered by them apart from by the necassary random checks. I've worked along side the police and they put up with a lot of crap for little recognition.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Winds me up when people say they hate the police, fcuking idiots!!

They are there to protect us, and by us, i mean law abiding citizens! If your not in that catergory then i guess you have reason to hate them, because your a scum bag!!

As with the RIP Moat thing, what a fcuking joke, he was a fcuking murderer, he killed an innocent man, tried to kill his ex and a copper (i think)!! I know he had had problems, but you can't be doing that, fcuk him, better off dead! As for the d!ckheads saying they admire him, i'm speechless.......


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

i put it down to them focusing much more over the past 20 years on petty crimes which criminalise the general public who would say "why are you not out catching real criminals"

which i agree with btw

EDIT: i dont hate the police lol i made it sound like i do


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Roco said:


> *i put it down to them focusing much more over the past 20 years on petty crimes which criminalise the general public who would say "why are you not out catching real criminals"*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


This l totally agree with, good post, reps.

:beer:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

I've been thinking exactly the same these last couple of days.

Its a sorry state of affairs when the likes of Moat are held in high regard by certain sections of society.

Like it has been mentioned above, these sections of society will generally be the sections where it is considered 'cool' or the norm to hate the police.

I would say these sections are made up of people that like to think of themselves as some kind of career criminal, however they probably just smoke a little bit of weed in their bedroom out of sight of which ever single parent the courts have decided will supposedly take 'care' of them.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

i've never had any probs with the police

i think people forget that they are just regular people with uniforms on


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> i've never had any probs with the police
> 
> *i think people forget that they are just regular people with uniforms on*


are they fook thier power tripping cuunts


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Baz R said:


> are they fook thier power tripping cuunts


when you put on a uniform it doesnt change who you are

if you're a ****, you're a **** in and out of the uniform


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

nah mate you get some little gimps who are given a bit of authority and it goes to thier head big time.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

baz is anyway :thumb:


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

deeppurple what happened to your hospital thread the other day why did it get deleted?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Baz R said:


> deeppurple what happened to your hospital thread the other day why did it get deleted?


because you was an abusive little c*nt and p*ssed 4 people off. so i saved the hassle of stupid arguments by removing it.


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

no way i went to bed and missed it lol why were people ****ed off all i said is that you chat out of your ass.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Baz R said:


> no way i went to bed and missed it lol why were people ****ed off all i said is that you chat out of your ass.


you speak a lot of cr*p yourself mate. an avitarless keyboard warrior. you accused of my house not being robbed and my mate not being near death? we havent long recovered from the burglary.

why do you think so many people have said on posts you should be banned? give it the big I Am. bet in real life all you do is eat cakes and molest children :tongue:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

I would expect most hate law and order, because they are usually on the receiving end of the coppers truncheon, because they robbed some poor old lady of her pension, or beat someone up because they where black or only had one eye, or something.

In all seriousness, the only people who have concerns with the law, are those that have something to hide.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I have no time for the police in general. There are a few good ones amongst them but in general they are the biggest racket going - power tripping pricks who bully taxpayers who pay their wages. Fair play to the moat :thumbup1:


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> you speak a lot of cr*p yourself mate. an avitarless keyboard warrior. you accused of my house not being robbed and my mate not being near death? we havent long recovered from the burglary.
> 
> why do you think so many people have said on posts you should be banned? give it the big I Am. bet in real life all you do is eat cakes and molest children :tongue:


i speak crap hahaha

a few questions for you mate,,,

you still deadlifting over 300kg??? hahaha

Is Terry Hollands still Natty????

Ever found out who "burgaled" you?????? pmsl

Who speaks crap now fatboy


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Nutz01 said:


> I would expect most hate law and order, because they are usually on the receiving end of the coppers truncheon, because they robbed some poor old lady of her pension, or beat someone up because they where black or only had one eye, or something.
> 
> In all seriousness, the only people who have concerns with the law, are those that have something to hide.


No actually, i disagree...i still support the police, as i believe that even the good 'uns hands are tied with all the red tape...also, there are many bad ones....

Another thing...have you ever tried to ask the police for help BEFORE the crime has happened, knowing full well that it is imminent???? They tell you to come back when the crime has already been committed...not much use in alot of cases, sadly.(again, this is mostly down to red tape and paperwork...with the addition of the 'loss' of common sense practices...all of course ime...ACTUAL experience and i have NO reason to fear the law)


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Baz R said:


> i speak crap hahaha
> 
> a few questions for you mate,,,
> 
> ...


Ahhh its a secret, but people who i want to know on this forum know.Yes terry is.Yes I did

Any other comments that try to degrade me?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

ba baracuss said:


> I have no time for the police in general. There are a few good ones amongst them but in general they are the biggest racket going - power tripping pricks who bully taxpayers who pay their wages. *Fair play to the moat* :thumbup1:


What do you think was good that he done? Was it the murder of an innocent man or just because he shot a cop and woman?


----------



## drab4 (Apr 6, 2003)

bizzlewood said:


> when you put on a uniform it doesnt change who you are
> 
> if you're a ****, you're a **** in and out of the uniform


No doubt that's true for some mate, maybe not for others though

A pretty good friend of mine changed drastically when he joined the police force. To the extent that he's no longer a mate. In fact he doesn't speak to anyone he used to. The job totally changed him. Don't know why

Anyway that aside, I've no feelings either way about the police personally. I do think a hell of a lot of the laws in this country are bullsh't, but the police don't make laws


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't hate the police as they have always been nice to me even when pulling shenanigans that should have had me locked up. Even was considering joining them, was thinking about it today actually.


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> Ahhh its a secret, but people who i want to know on this forum know.*Yes terry is*.Yes I did
> 
> Any other comments that try to degrade me?


No hes not you thick ****.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Baz R said:


> No hes not you thick ****.


ahhh why getting all defensive over him?

do you know him? best mate?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> ahhh why getting all defensive over him?
> 
> do you know him? best mate?


 Don't bother mate, Daz is one of those guys that really enjoys trying to wind people up on the net


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Don't bother mate, Daz is one of those guys that really enjoys trying to wind people up on the net


i can tell bro lol

hes been warned before bout being banned.

perhaps it might happen in the end :thumb:

Edit - the neg rep hes just left me ---

I KNOW A FAT CUNNT WHOS NAMES DEEPPURPLE BECAUSE HIS DAD USE TO SHOVE HIS PURPLE BELLEND DEEP INSIDE HIM HAHAHAHAHAHAH

....wow.told you he was a paedo. knows about my sexual childhood.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

The police is an imperfect system made up of people who make mistakes like everyone else. The same goes for legislature and by the criminal justice system. That said, if anyone has sensible ideas for how to improve the quality of law enforcement, criminal justice or law making, then I am all ears as will most of those systems. Those systems are of better quality than elsewhere in the world, and more importantly, there is a deep drive within the police service to constantly improve their quality. I am more than happy to condemn poor performance where it is due, but this is purely because I believe that we as a society should never be complacent in such matters. Even though we may be better than a lot of other counties, should be no grounds for failing to strive to be the best we can be.

I find the whole "I hate the police" thing quite silly, in a similar vein to anarchists. If people genuinely and rationally thought through the consequences of removing such a system I doubt whether they would come to a different opinion.

Lawlessness and the breakdown of order in society is quite a terrifying concept. Anarchists who think that they can look after themselves in a lawless society would be rudely awakened IMHO. If there is any doubt, just take a holiday in somalia and see the standard of living there. Uncertainty makes doing any sort of business very difficult and misery resides around every twist and turn in life.

J


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

> I find the whole "I hate the police" thing quite silly, in a similar vein to anarchists.


well said- life without them would be what ??? not nice !


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Well I'm a well brought up, well educated, intelligent (I'm told) bloke who knows a number of policemen from the bottom to the top rank. I've never been arrested or charged with anything yet from personal experience I wouldn't trust one ever.

The police have asked for and been given far more unwarranted powers over citizens than ever before in our history and there is very little recourse against corruption.

They (especially the appalling ACPO) have certain policies, agendas and targets and do not enforce all the laws passed by Parliament equally and impartially, so they distort the law and society's behaviour. They use discretion unpredictably, while favoured laws are used to criminalize people and repress them conveniently. Society thus becomes more and more neurotic.

"Quis custodiet ipsos custodies" is as relevant a warning as it ever was.

The Government and its police "pretend to protect us, but make us its slaves."


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Joshua said:


> The police is an imperfect system made up of people who make mistakes like everyone else. The same goes for legislature and by the criminal justice system. That said, if anyone has sensible ideas for how to improve the quality of law enforcement, criminal justice or law making, then I am all ears as will most of those systems. Those systems are of better quality than elsewhere in the world, and more importantly, there is a deep drive within the police service to constantly improve their quality. I am more than happy to condemn poor performance where it is due, but this is purely because I believe that we as a society should never be complacent in such matters. Even though we may be better than a lot of other counties, should be no grounds for failing to strive to be the best we can be.
> 
> I find the whole "I hate the police" thing quite silly, in a similar vein to anarchists. If people genuinely and rationally thought through the consequences of removing such a system I doubt whether they would come to a different opinion.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but I disagree, J.

Because the are given such power over us, the police above all organizations must irreproachable. Police Inspectors were created to watch constantly over the police, not the public: there is too little control over individual officers too late nowadays.

There is also too much policy that makes the judicial system most convenient for its professionals and the police, and not for those accused and charged. Even the costs tariffs are now set to deter individuals from claiming judicial process.

It's very doubrful that our juducial and police systems are now unquestionably of better quality than elsewhere in the world. The deep drive is to allay public criticism, not enhance performance.

There are those who believe that modern policing policies and techniques actually contribute to actual lawlessness and the breakdown of society: the police authorities too conveniently are now largely in the same buildings, lodges and cahoots with the police rather than watching over them and keeping them responsive to the public's wishes as they used to.

And remember the police came into existence long after we had an advanced civilization in Britain. It's our national character and heritage that keeps us largely well-bahaved and well-disposed to our fellow citizens. There's not much evidence that experienced criminals and chance transgressors consider ever being caught by the police, or that they do very much to control crime, or solve many cases.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> i can tell bro lol
> 
> hes been warned before bout being banned.
> 
> ...


 Negged him for you bro:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I know 2 ex-cops who are fantastic.... but they were the old-school type.

I've met too many nowadays on a MASSIVE power trip that are utter, utter, wankers (some I had the misfortune to know before they joined)... unfortunately it tends to attract people naturally inclined to this sort of behaviour though. I've also met a few ok ones but hey... what do I know from a one-off meeting?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Well I'm a well brought up, well educated, intelligent (I'm told) bloke who knows a number of policemen from the bottom to the top rank. I've never been arrested or charged with anything yet from personal experience I wouldn't trust one ever.


Implicit trust in any imperfect system is unwise.

The lack of trust is also understandable as with many competitive power systems. There is also to some degree a lack of trust between many middle/senior ranks too as that is the nature of the game. All subjects should be subject to scrutiny in a similar way and because self interest is human nature, there is always going to be a lack of trust between guardians of society and guardians of the self.



Prodiver said:


> The police have asked for and been given far more unwarranted powers over citizens than ever before in our history and there is very little recourse against corruption.
> 
> They (especially the appalling ACPO) have certain policies, agendas and targets and do not enforce all the laws passed by Parliament equally and impartially, so they distort the law and society's behaviour. They use discretion unpredictably, while favoured laws are used to criminalize people and repress them conveniently. Society thus becomes more and more neurotic.


Corruption is always a concern and steps to eradicate it are a noble pursuit.

Enforcement priorities both in their determination and transparency are interesting issues. I believe there are steps to increase the public say in enforcement priorities, although I doubt whether this will be perfect by any stretch of the imagination. I agree with you about the increased neurosis, but I suspect that this is partially due to an ever increasing legislative complexity that attempts to regulate an increasingly complex society.

Ubiquitous and uncompromising enforcement and prosecution of the law is not a universally popular move, as evidenced by speed cameras. Everyone everywhere seems to always have some excuse for their disregard of the law. That also seems to be human nature. The use of head mounted cameras on PCs also eliminates some of the discretion and unpredictability of enforcement, so whilst protecting the public somewhat from corruption, it also reduces flexibility moving us towards an uncompromising and impersonal force of order.



Prodiver said:


> "Quis custodiet ipsos custodies" is as relevant a warning as it ever was.


I imagine that it will be as relevant a warning in a thousand years from now too. Eternal vigilance and the hope & pursuit of ethical behaviour is the only solution IMHO, unless one wishes to move to a society akin to Bentham's panopticon, but that will take some time, education and a move towards liberalism, as I suspect premature moves such as this would simply lead to bigoted persecution against those minorities in society which others simply do not understand.

J


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

mikep81 said:


> What do you think was good that he done? Was it the murder of an innocent man or just because he shot a cop and woman?


OK, firstly, I couldn't give 2 fuks about the bloke he shot or the woman. I don't know them and let's face it, if you look at the circumstances,they were probably cvnts anyway.

He shot the [email protected] cop who was, as moat himself said, waiting to pick on someone unfortunate. The police are lazy bullies with way too much power, so when I see someone standing up to them and giving them some back, I say fair play. I bet that cop was sitting there lording it up in his car, paid for by the taxpayer, thinking he was something a bit special, wondering which member of the public he could pick on next. The tables were turned sharpish for that particular bully :thumbup1:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

ba baracuss said:


> OK, firstly, I couldn't give 2 fuks about the bloke he shot or the woman. I don't know them and let's face it, if you look at the circumstances,they were probably cvnts anyway.
> 
> He shot the [email protected] cop who was, as moat himself said, waiting to pick on someone unfortunate. The police are lazy bullies with way too much power, so when I see someone standing up to them and giving them some back, I say fair play. I bet that cop was sitting there lording it up in his car, paid for by the taxpayer, thinking he was something a bit special, wondering which member of the public he could pick on next. The tables were turned sharpish for that particular bully :thumbup1:


I couldn't give two shts about the bloke he killed either but because someone might be a cnut doesn't mean they deserve to die. Thats like me saying, look at what you've typed i think you're cnut, you should die!! And you say Moat gave some back to the cops and stood up to them but since when did the cops go around shooting people in the face. Perhaps the police officer was keeping an eye out for a man running around shooting people?? And maybe he was waiting to pick on a member of the public, a member of the public thats breaking the law, because thats his job.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Negged him for you bro:thumbup1:


cheers buddy, we need to rid of the few b*llends on this forum:rolleyes: oh....i suppose they'll always exist though


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

not all police are bad, i once drag raced a traffic car away from the lights and beat it, down the road he pulled me but instead of fining me he asked me to show him my engine hahaha.... i just felt a bit rebelious that day lol


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I aint got not beef with the feds. Still wouldn't mind becoming one.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> I don't hate the police as they have always been nice to me even when pulling shenanigans that should have had me locked up. Even was considering joining them, was thinking about it today actually.


**** bro I'll come out there, we both become police. Superman and Thor beating on crackas!


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Baz R said:


> are they fook thier power tripping cuunts


 so are a lot of bouners. but i dont run around saying "all bouncers are t**ts"...


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> when you put on a uniform it doesnt change who you are
> 
> if you're a ****, you're a **** in and out of the uniform


 agreed

people who hate the police are f**king stupid. they need to get out more and learn about war stricken countries where there is no law and order.

although you get some police that are t**ts, the majority arent, and the purpose of the police is to protect.

i tell you one thing. if there was no police, NHS etc in this country, the ungrateful tossers who hate the police and any government in this country would end up on the streets.

life is too short to hate. especialyl to hate people who are trying to help you.

just lift weights and eat lots of protein i say!


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> i can tell bro lol
> 
> hes been warned before bout being banned.
> 
> ...


i got something similar for saying imo the argies had a weak defense lol .

his a moron


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Not all Police are bstards, there is chunky watch wearing, like the ballistic vest n black t shirts new culture of bstards.

I have been knicked n worked with them over me 39 years.

My issue with them is they turn blind eyes to corruption and criminal activities that occur within the force and hold civvies with utter contempt.

The whole old bill network needs re doing, get rid of county n areas and have UK police.


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

I don't understand how people hate the poilce, yes you will get some who are on power trips, and some who are bent; but then there are the proper coppers who do their job with pride protecting the innocent. I'm 6ft, built like a brick sh!thouse with a shaven hair, i know i look like the average 'drug dealer' in liverpool and have been stop searched on numerous occaisions, it doesn't bother me because I know they are doing there jobs.

The problem, already pointed out, is the laws which they have enforce, either from the d!cks in europe or a bunch of 90 year old lawlords who don't know what day it is and think everything is against everybodys human rights. Cut the paper work and old beat bizzies back......and let them give these cheeky little runts a smack for mouthing off


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I got a bit ****ed off with a mate of mine the other day. Basically hes the least law abiding citizen you'll ever meet and when we discussed the police man getting shot he laughed. I was pretty hacked off to be honest.

At the end of the day its a job. People say they hate police etc yet you can be damn sure they will ring them if they are in trouble.

Sickens me cos I have a mate whos a policeman. He recently moved to the Belfast police and I worry for his safety to be honest when you read about prats like Raoul


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Personally I don't hate all police. However the majority of ones I have had experiences with are completely unhelpful tankers.

For example - my car got broken in to and my stereo stolen. I drove around seeing if I could find anyone that saw it etc. A massive group of lads were outside a house not too far from where I live looking dodgy as hell. The guy I was with said 'don't talk to them - it was most likely them just drive off.' I did and went back to my gfs house around the corner. Soon as I park up a massive group of lads come running around saying stuff like 'Come and getting your fvcking stereo - flashing knives at me' I drove off, 1 of them even threw a brick which missed the car - but there was a woman walking her dog with her kid. ffs. Rang the police and they said 'did you see the stereo on them...' 'no - I was too busy dodging bricks and worrying about there sodding knives!' 'Sorry we can't raid their house then.'

Anyway - reported them and the police knew who they were - but because they couldn't act and nick them they tried breaking in to the car again about 4 months later and have been mouthy dicks ever since (although thankfully I haven't seen them for a year or so. Hopefully they have been put 6 feet under)

Other times have been when there have been theifs in the area. Ring up saying this person has gone back and forward down the road 5 times looking in cars. No police come out, the day after a car has been broken in to.

I know we are only human but I also have seen / had coppers text me while they are driving and speeding. Sure their human but talk about double standards. Also been pulled by a copper for the sake of it - with them using the excuse I had no back lights on. They treated me like a right chav - pretty much threw me in the back of a police van, breathlised me, did a once over on the car and told me I couldn't drive the car. Had 1 riot van, and 2 police cars, all for me and my 'back lights'.

Also hate the traffic and speed camera coppers. It's not their fault they have to do a job. But such a money making scam fvcks me off. Why put a hidden trippoded speed camera up on a bridge above the motorway at 8pm when the conditions are perfect and there is no traffic....o wait - someone needs to pay their wages...

like I said - I have met some that were alright and helpful - In London one gave me an escort because I was lost (bricked it because my car had a borderline tyre but they didn't check!) just when it comes to actually protecting the public they are pretty sh*te.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Dantreadz85 said:


> i got something similar for saying imo the argies had a weak defense lol .
> 
> his a moron


neg him bro!

i think i might :lol:


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

The police are just like any other large group of people that are given a level of power and status in society. Some that take this power and position of responsibility and use it for the greater good, others abuse it. Politicians etc. are just the same.

As far a Raoul Moat being a hero, that I totally disagree with. I feel for him in his situation but that is no excuse to do what he did.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

The police are simply doing their job and i find them quite respectful...

Even if i was a criminal i still wouldn't hate them, if they weren't here we would be fcuked


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> The police are simply doing their job and i find them quite respectful...
> 
> Even if i was a criminal i still wouldn't hate them, if they weren't here we would be fcuked


x2

ive ha a few run ins with the bobbies and found that most of the time when they are treated with respect they are respectful back.

saying that, ive met a few [email protected] who are only looking to get their stop and search numbers up before the end of their shift and they are the ones that are usually out of order.


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

I respect the police in this nation. I've been stopped twice on terrorism charges because of my skin colour, didnt bother me as they treated me with respect and they are following guidelines and new laws. I've got a couple of friends who are police officers and have been for around 5 years now and they havent changed in the slightest (I guess time may change that).

It is inevitable there will be a few corrupt individuals, a few that abuse their power but in the whole I fully respect the code they have to work by and the difficulty to operate in certain environments. If you really want to hate the police try going to Sri Lanka where I was born and try being part of the Tamil community.


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

I remember the battle of bean field. I remember Ian Tomlinson.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> OK, firstly, I couldn't give 2 fuks about the bloke he shot or the woman. I don't know them and let's face it, if you look at the circumstances,they were probably cvnts anyway.
> 
> He shot the [email protected] cop who was, as moat himself said, waiting to pick on someone unfortunate. The police are lazy bullies with way too much power, so when I see someone standing up to them and giving them some back, I say fair play. I bet that cop was sitting there lording it up in his car, paid for by the taxpayer, thinking he was something a bit special, wondering which member of the public he could pick on next. The tables were turned sharpish for that particular bully :thumbup1:


Possibly the ****in most ridiculous post I've ever seen on here.


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't like them, or their policies, why is there so much effort put into cash generating traffic policing while other peoples lives are made utterly miserable by unsociable behaviour?

Rhetorical.

But when I was in my bed and my house was being burgled it was plod I called and not Ghostbusters.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

The police are often their own worst enemies and unfortunately like in every section of society it only takes a small minority of cops to give the rest a bad name.

Unfortunately though I've experienced the small minority enough times to wonder if it really is that small a minority...


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> OK, firstly, I couldn't give 2 fuks about the bloke he shot or the woman. I don't know them and let's face it, if you look at the circumstances,they were probably cvnts anyway.
> 
> He shot the [email protected] cop who was, as moat himself said, waiting to pick on someone unfortunate. The police are lazy bullies with way too much power, so when I see someone standing up to them and giving them some back, I say fair play. I bet that cop was sitting there lording it up in his car, paid for by the taxpayer, thinking he was something a bit special, wondering which member of the public he could pick on next. The tables were turned sharpish for that particular bully :thumbup1:


You're abit simple and not right in the head though.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

\ said:


> OK, firstly, I couldn't give 2 fuks about the bloke he shot or the woman. I don't know them and let's face it, if you look at the circumstances,they were probably cvnts anyway.
> 
> He shot the [email protected] cop who was, as moat himself said, waiting to pick on someone unfortunate. The police are lazy bullies with way too much power, so when I see someone standing up to them and giving them some back, I say fair play. I bet that cop was sitting there lording it up in his car, paid for by the taxpayer, thinking he was something a bit special, wondering which member of the public he could pick on next. The tables were turned sharpish for that particular bully :thumbup1:


Are you on drugs?

He's blinded that cop, he'll never see his wife or kids again!

How can you or anybody else possibly defend what Moat did?


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Possibly the ****in most ridiculous post I've ever seen on here.


x2


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

A good mate of mine is a copper and he is sound as a pound, he has not changed one bit.


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> OK, firstly, I couldn't give 2 fuks about the bloke he shot or the woman. I don't know them and let's face it, if you look at the circumstances,they were probably cvnts anyway.
> 
> He shot the [email protected] cop who was, as moat himself said, waiting to pick on someone unfortunate. The police are lazy bullies with way too much power, so when I see someone standing up to them and giving them some back, I say fair play. *I bet that cop was sitting there lording it up in his car, paid for by the taxpayer, thinking he was something a bit special, wondering which member of the public he could pick on next.* The tables were turned sharpish for that particular bully :thumbup1:


Or maybe that poor copper was sitting in his car waiting to pull over some little chav boy racer from speeding and possibly killing a child in the road; you don't know the man so show some respect


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

See, this is where the arguments on here get dafter and dafter...

Some people do hate the Police as an organization, some hate police officers, some think the hierarchy are bad, some the plods on the streets.

Some are irrational in this, some rational. Some have just cause, some don't.

The point is, many consider the Police's relationship with the public today to be wrong, anti-democratic and dangerous to individuals' and public mental health.

There's little to connect speeding chav boy racers or anyone else with killing children or adults: according to the government's own figures fewer than 7% of all road traffic accidents involve a vehicle travelling above the designated limit (speeding).

So there are far more dangerous factors than speeding, and the police are actually lying to the public when they insist that "speed kills", which serves their purposes. And even with the best of intentions, the police should never lie.

Conversely, many interested people worry that the police's selective enforcement of the law and use of certain favourite laws to victimize and criminalize people they don't like makes our society increasingly neurotic, such that once people do break the law they feel almost a sense of relief and have little more to lose. This in some sense is the background to guys like Raoul Moat.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

In life you meet bad people and good people, same with police theres good police and bad police.

If something goes wrong, im not exactly going to be a vigalante and take matters into my own hands, no its the police id have to contact, so whether I like it or not, I have to trust and respect the police, even if they do stop me on hammersmith bridge question me for half an hour because they think I might be a IRA Terrorist :lol: (yes this happend to me, last year, joke is im not irish or even look remotley irish ffs!! lol)


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I know what your saying, if you think thats bad there even now selling raoul moat beer in my fckin pub and it comes without a head.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

TheBob said:


> Most cops will be long retired . With a nice lump sum and pension ... Still young enough to work if need be
> 
> When the same folk will be slogging away till they are at retirement age


I dont see whats wrong with that if they have done their work :confused1:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> I dont see whats wrong with that if they have done their work :confused1:


x2 I agree


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> I dont see whats wrong with that if they have done their work :confused1:


Anyone can retire early if they stump up 11% of their income to pay into a pension . Its your choice !

I got ripped off by a plumber once . I therefore hate all plumbers and am considering killing one .

Makes as much sense as moat !

If your hero is a wife beating,child beater , killer , shooter of unarmed men and women and finally a coward who shoots himself with no thought to the damage he does to his kids he leaves behind then it says a lot about your lack of values and your extensive burberry collection


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Gym-pig said:


> Anyone can retire early if they stump up 11% of their income to pay into a pension . Its your choice !


Not strictly true, most pension funds wont let you at the loot until pensionable age, at least mine won't otherwise it would be spent long ago...:laugh:


----------



## Drum (Feb 25, 2010)

I dont understand people,

He has shot three unarmed people, and killed one of them, and he is a hero ?

The cop holds no malice towards his attacker...


----------



## MDM23 (Feb 24, 2008)

Unfortunately most of the police I've come across have been arrogant ****ers. Don't understand why they think talking down to people is a good idea.

I do know one guy who went into the police who was a good guy before and still a good guy now. The rest though seem to be complete knobs. Think it takes a certain type of person to want to do the job in the first place to be honest.


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

MDM23 said:


> Unfortunately most of the police I've come across have been arrogant ****ers. Don't understand why they think talking down to people is a good idea.
> 
> I do know one guy who went into the police who was a good guy before and still a good guy now. The rest though seem to be complete knobs. Think it takes a certain type of person to want to do the job in the first place to be honest.


A few members stated they are looking into joining so what type of person does that make them fella?


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

Nutz01 said:


> I would expect most hate law and order, because they are usually on the receiving end of the coppers truncheon, because they robbed some poor old lady of her pension, or beat someone up because they where black or only had one eye, or something.
> 
> In all seriousness, the only people who have concerns with the law, are those that have something to hide.


this is some funny **** here, naivety breeds stupidity


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Gym-pig said:


> If your hero is a wife beating,child beater , killer , shooter of unarmed men and women and finally a coward who shoots himself with no thought to the damage he does to his kids he leaves behind then it says a lot about your lack of values and your extensive burberry collection


Couldn't agree more, Moat and people like him are cowards and scum.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

All this turning into another Moat thread...

....I tried to tell moat about the dangers of guns....it just went in one ear and out the other.


----------



## Neilg (Jun 14, 2010)

The funniest thing is that the fact this threat and that facebook page exist is exactley because of what a lot of people on them say they hate - the authority and the Police ??

Ive worked extensivley abroad in some real crap holes and have seen foreign 'Police' shoot people for a lot less than murder.

The British Police show alot of restraint in the main and are a credit to us all. Im not going to suggest they are perfect any group in society will reflect that society, in it will be murderers thieves pedo's, druggies, the mix of people that we in this country have fought for, voted for and now we moan like **** about.

Imagine spending your day being abused and spat on and think how calm youd be and on the odd occation would you deny you wouldnt snap what the Police cam shows down town on a friday night and tell me most of the dicks on there arnt getting what they deserve ????

This country has continually put the Police and decent people in 2nd place and we are all guilty of creating a society where people feel they can do whatever they want when ever they want.

OB stopping you because your cars uninsured or your tyres worn might be petty - but go to the death of a child caused by a **** in a ****ty car with no MOT and tell me you wouldnt do the same.

Most other Police forces would have shot Moat from a long distance away not spent any time trying to talk him down.

I cant and wont comment on the man as I didnt know him however all in all a sad testoment to us all.

'Train Hard Fight Easy'

Neil


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

Drum said:


> I dont understand people,
> 
> He has shot three unarmed people, and killed one of them, and he is a hero ?
> 
> The cop holds no malice towards his attacker...


ye its a great line that isnt it,i wonder who told him to come out with that line

no doubt his superiors who are very worried with the members of the public who see mr moat as a hero and are now trying to use this police man to calm the situation and try claim back the moral high ground,

a guy who was shot in the face, blinded in one eye and he holds no malice towards moat:lol:

does he fcuk... bet you he clenched his fist like his favourite team had won the league when he got the news moat was dead

come on ppl, dont believe the spoon feed **** that spin doctors feed you every day


----------



## Mareth (Dec 13, 2009)

There are plenty of decent blokes in the Old Bill and there are some nobs but thats just life in general. Funnily enough there are decent blokes working in Tescos or on building sites and plenty of idiots there too. Ill bet there is not a bloke, or woman who uses this site that has not come across an arrogant bully or utter Tw*t in a gym either but most people in them are fine, same as in the Police.

They are an easy target because for most people the only time you see one is when you've been a bit quick in your car or when someones nicked something from you and youre angry about it. Most of them just want to have a nice peaceful life, nice house, family etc the same as you do. Many of them are ex-forces and have spent their adult live serving their country in one way or another and many of them are as serious about their training as we are.


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Me personaly, I dont hate the police ! Pretty sure most are trying to make a difference, unfortunately seem to be doing a job thats managed by targets, method statements and all of the other created in this nanny state (imo). Their know saying its the social services fault AKA passing the buck. Lets just hope when these dreaded cuts are put in place, it means an overhall of the police and social services and all governmant dept's, that are concerned more of their bar graphs and individual PRP (profit related pay..) ! Then the bobby on the street and the non-target fuel'd teacher !

Its all about money and reaching targets me think !

To sum it up... When there was heavy snow beggining of year many schools shut, because if they remained open Ofcom would of done a head count of children and in annual targets/quotas the truency levels would of been damaging to the school !

P.s. I credit the above fairly educated debate on the fact, world cup finished and my liver needs a rest lol


----------



## Diesel Power (Dec 26, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I do not want this thread to turn into a "police are scum" debates and how they did this to me or my mate etc.
> 
> I ask this quesion because on Facebook there was a "group" started named " RIP Raoul Moat you were a legend" ( or something similar)
> 
> ...


Got talking to a young lad at the gym, the conversation got onto jobs and he didn't want to say what his job was. Turned out he was a copper and didn't want to let on because of the response he normally gets. To me that is a joke, he should be proud of what he does and not have to worry about the response and treatment he will get. In my younger days I was bit of of a thug and a knob but still wouldn't dream of treating someone different just because they work in the force. As for this Moat crap I for one can't believe it. At the end of the day he was a murderer.


----------



## jimbo_ (Jun 28, 2010)

Imo it's the same as any other company, it's run like a business now anyway, some bobbys are good guys who are generally helpful and won't give you sh1t over a small matter or if you show your sufficiently sorry/made a real mistake. Some are @sshats who think their power makes them some sort of hero and needs to be used at any opportunity. Just like a call centre, but you can't put the phone down and redial for a nicer copper :lol:

Just depends on who you get on the street, its a mixed bag. As for the higher-ups seems all they are concerned about is hitting numbers and making cash for the gov.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nutz01 said:


> I would expect most hate law and order, because they are usually on the receiving end of the coppers truncheon, because they robbed some poor old lady of her pension, or beat someone up because they where black or only had one eye, or something.
> 
> In all seriousness, the only people who have concerns with the law, are those that have something to hide.





lostwars said:


> this is some funny **** here, naivety breeds stupidity


Your opinion means $hit to me, as I expect your just another one of these keyboard warriors that keep turning up on this board, trying to annoy and insult others for having an opinion, well that's my opinion, based on my experiences.

I've had a few runnins with the law, mostly motoring, each time, i've been treated fairly, and with respect.

I was also arrested on suspicion of arson (Had a solid check able alibi to prove my innocence), again treated fairly and respect, while in custody they caught the culprit and released me apologizing to me on the way out.

I personally think your over generalizing across the whole police force,

Yes there is bound to be a few corrupt ones, but I doubt its anywhere as bad as you believe.

If you still think my opinion based on my experiences is naive, then i think that maybe you are the naive and stupid one!


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> See, this is where the arguments on here get dafter and dafter...
> 
> Some people do hate the Police as an organization, some hate police officers, some think the hierarchy are bad, some the plods on the streets.
> 
> ...


What are you going on about? I don't care about statistical figures on speeding, i was stating that the poor copper was just sitting there doing is job and then some crazed nutjob shoots and blinds this poor fella; and for all anyone knows, circumstances could have led this police officer to have save somebidys life that day. I was having a rant at some stupid post who says this copper got what he deserved for sitting there; both my aunty and uncle are former officers in the merseyside police and my initial thought was what if was one of them in that car.

The police are there to do a job, and the idiots who hate the police, and what nothing but harm brought against them, will still call them when there house gets broken into.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

rankinc said:


> What are you going on about? I don't care about statistical figures on speeding, i was stating that the poor copper was just sitting there doing is job and then some crazed nutjob shoots and blinds this poor fella; and for all anyone knows, circumstances could have led this police officer to have save somebidys life that day. I was having a rant at some stupid post who says this copper got what he deserved for sitting there; both my aunty and uncle are former officers in the merseyside police and my initial thought was what if was one of them in that car.
> 
> The police are there to do a job, and the idiots who hate the police, and what nothing but harm brought against them, will still call them when there house gets broken into.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> ...So there are far more dangerous factors than speeding, and the police are actually lying to the public when they insist that "speed kills", which serves their purposes...


Lying is a strong accusation. Have you evidence of a wilful intent to mislead? Considering that the police is not an individual, I am presuming that your allegation is one of conspiracy too.

They may just be taking into account more evidence than you have available, or are taking into account other matters. Just because they disagree with you, does not mean that they are lying. If you believe that the police have an error in their public risk management models, you should contact them and discuss the matter with them.

AFAIK/IME the accuracy and efficacy of public risk management models is genuinely a prime interest of ACPO. It allows more efficient deployment of resourcing to achieve objectives.



> ...And even with the best of intentions, the police should never lie...


If this were the case, undercover police would be somewhat easy to identify - just ask them "are you a police officer" 

J


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Lying is a strong accusation. Have you evidence of a wilful intent to mislead? Considering that the police is not an individual, I am presuming that your allegation is one of conspiracy too.
> 
> They may just be taking into account more evidence than you have available, or are taking into account other matters. Just because they disagree with you, does not mean that they are lying. If you believe that the police have an error in their public risk management models, you should contact them and discuss the matter with them.
> 
> ...


Since I write for a motorcycle magazine, and have a watching brief on these matters, I have indeed researched speeding discussed it with police officers of several ranks.

They are inculcated with and briefed to insist that speeding is the major factor in RTAs when in fact it isn't, according to the Government's own Road Research Laboratory and Min of Transport staistics.

When confronted with this, one high-ranking police officer actually stated that even though it is not true, the police are justified in maintaining that speeding is a major factor to justify the investment in anti-speeding policies like cameras and to have means to keep drivers in order!

I have since ascertained that the police in fact maintain similar "economical with the truth" policies over a number of other crime areas such as drugs, firearms and public demonstrations in order to repress behaviour and make their life easier.

This is not through Government pressure; it comes largely from the appalling ACPO who lobby for powers.

If asked by the Home Office, chief police officers should of course give advice on possible and effective policing, but should not exercise a positive lobbying pressure to control public behaviour and developing customs.

And if they wish to have an Association, it should meet outside police working hours and receive no financial support from the taxpayer.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> Since I write for a motorcycle magazine, and have a watching brief on these matters, I have indeed researched speeding discussed it with police officers of several ranks.
> 
> They are inculcated with and briefed to insist that speeding is the major factor in RTAs when in fact it isn't, according to the Government's own Road Research Laboratory and Min of Transport staistics.
> 
> ...


There will be more than 7% of accident's related to speeding. I know of a lot around me which have had no police involved. In many there will be no way of proving someone was speeding, too many variables to make it an accurate number.

Im not 100% but im sure i saw statistics regarding alcohol and crashes, and the percentage was not small by any means, but still was smaller than expected considering the punishment and amount of adverts etc on drink driving. Doesnt make it any less dangerous even if things are exaggerated. I am not saying drink driving is not as dangerous as speeding, just giving an example of exaggeration and it being a good thing.

Speeding does increase the chances of an accident in at least most cases, no doubt. So whether or not it actually causes an RTA it does increase the risk, which imo is worth being lowered if it can be.

I personally dont see a problem with any exaggeration if it helps keep people safer. Admittedly i hate speed cameras and mobile speed cameras, but you get caught then its your own fault. There is plenty of warning for them, in my street there is a speed camera sign just because they put a mobile camera there every few weeks or so. Dont really see it as this awful plot to catch people out, as made out to be.

IMO what rankinc said was not daft, he did not state anything about the likeliness of an RTA but the possibility. I think it got daft as soon as people started talking about the police as if it was one person, or even one group in the UK, never mind some other stupid things said about the police. I have no doubt that you would beat me in a debate on this, admittedly your a lot more intelligent, but you have a few years on me :tongue: . Although i think suggestions that the police should never lie are quite naive. Also any argument about the dangers of speeding, or lack of, are not useful imo. Point is the law is not to speed, the police catching people speeding is their job, yet people complain about this.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> *There will be more than 7% of accident's related to speeding.* I know of a lot around me which have had no police involved. In many there will be no way of proving someone was speeding, too many variables to make it an accurate number.
> 
> Im not 100% but im sure i saw *statistics regarding alcohol and crashes*, and *the percentage was not small by any means, but still was smaller than expected* considering the punishment and amount of adverts etc on drink driving. Doesnt make it any less dangerous even if things are exaggerated. I am not saying drink driving is not as dangerous as speeding, just giving an example of exaggeration and it being a good thing.
> 
> ...


Your response simply proves my point, Shady.

The Road Research Lab and Min of Transport's research and statistics are quite unambiguous, and do not rely solely on police investigations: speeding is factually a factor in fewer than than 7% of RTAs.

In fact of that <7%, even though an involved vehicle may have been speeding, speeding was not always the cause of the accident, so speeding as a factor is even less!

Speeding is found not to increase the chnces of an RTA by a significant factor: there are other more common significant factors. Logical and unsurprising reasons for this have been determined by the RRL.

You can find all this out by digging down through the Min of Transport's own website, though care has been taken to bury the findings.

So it still remains an indefensible assumption and prejudice of the police and judiciary that speeding is a major factor in RTAs.

Similarly, the Government figures for drink driving are much less significant than the police would like us to believe, especially since they tacitly include RTAs caused by inebriated pedestrians and cyclists.

Yet in inordinate amount of money is spent on anti-drink driving campaigns which have very little impact, clearly to gain brownie points for a caring police.

Since speeding for one is NOT a significant factor in causing RTAs, lying that it does will NOT increase public safety.

Such lying only serves to widen the gulf between "them" and "us" - those who say "don't do as we do, do as we say, we know what's best for you poor igorant people" and us the general public who actually possess a lot of collective intuitive wisdom (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wisdom_of_Crowds).

The public's attitude to Raoul Moat anf the Prime Minister's reaction to it today simply exposes how out of touch with real life our politicians and their police and judiciary really are.

Since politicans (when it suits them) entrust the public with votes, they should trust them far more when it comes to determining policies that directly affect their daily lives - not least the police's relationship with the public and how they operate. Not to do so is inherently undemocratic.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> Your response simply proves my point, Shady.
> 
> The Road Research Lab and Min of Transport's research and statistics are quite unambiguous, and do not rely solely on police investigations: speeding is *factually* a factor in fewer than than 7% of RTAs.
> 
> ...


Agree on this point to an extent. But for example the people that made the raoul moat is a legend facebook group, and some of the people that commented absolutely ridicolous things on there. God help if they had a say in what policies they would like.

Once again i dont think this is necessarily a valid point at all, most people have no idea about statistics of crashes, so this does not cause hatred for a lot. Most people hate the fact that the police are doing their jobs, and for some reason like to generalise and think because one cop was a d1ck all of them are. This came up because someone said that the shot police man may have stopped someone speeding, that could have hit a child. That is 100% a possibility, he did not say it was likely to happen.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

i find its not generally the police but mostly the laws they have to follow,

when i got pagging my mate on my moped without the appropriate license, they could of thrown the book at me points on my license, crushed vehicle. instead he gave me a bit of a rollicking told me not to be so stupid in future. i wasnt, that taught me my lesson, i consider that a good man

then i had a copper follow me over a fly over on my moped, then pulled me over saying my moped was faster than it should be, asked me if it was chipped(not a clue) and looked round my moped for bout 5 minutes trying to find a fault had a go at me saying my exhaust wasnt legal despite the fact it was and it was insured. then he checked my license and insurance and reallised he couldnt get me for anything so he drove off, total power hungry ****.

one more example, i bought a crappy corsa for myself as a first car passed my test came home from the test centre to find my car gone,,, so i phoned the police and luckily when they put the tannoy thing out a cop car was actually driving behind my car, two russians had stolen it and where taking it onto a boat to take home, they asked me if i wanted to press charges, so of course i said hell yes i do, the next day they flew them home because it would of been to expensive to charge. in my eyes thats just a fking joke of a system either way the guy wins, if he gets the car onto the boat hes got a car if he gets caught they fly him home ?? makes you wonder

you probably read in the paper bout a matalan in grimsby burning down, the women who was smouldering tags to steal the clothes had 57 previous shop lifting charges


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

gycraig said:


> i find its not generally the police but mostly the laws they have to follow,
> 
> when i got pagging my mate on my moped without the appropriate license, they could of thrown the book at me points on my license, crushed vehicle. instead he gave me a bit of a rollicking told me not to be so stupid in future. i wasnt, that taught me my lesson, i consider that a good man
> 
> ...


Both examples are ridicolous but then that aint the fault of the police in fairness. They dont sentence the criminals.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

baz used to love old bill until he figured out you couldnt molest them.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> Both examples are ridicolous but then that aint the fault of the police in fairness. They dont sentence the criminals.


the corsa one really ****ed me off as id worked hard for it and if i stole a car i doubt they would just give me a lift home,

the first one i was really lucky to be honest i was being a **** and didnt think id get caught

second one he just seemed determined to find a reason that he had stopped me

its like everything theres a mixture of good and bad , but as a whole some of the costing laws etc are a joke them russians should of got fked over for coming over to a foreign country to work and thieving while there


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> Agree on this point to an extent...


I can't easily answer your points because of the way you've interpolated them...

But the statistical analysis and research of the RRL actually do take into account the under- or non-reporting of events involving speeding. Various distributions of events actually reveal such anomalies or tendencies. So the figures on speeding are extremely reliable.

And it turned out - unsurprisingly according to "the wisdom of crowds" - that speeding is not a major factor in RTAs - whatever the police, magistrates and their supporters would like to believe for the sake of power over citizens, to keep us in order.

George Galloway was the only panellist on Question Time this evening to get it right: he articulated what makes ordinary people distrust and hate the police when they pay for them as a service and should feel they're answerable, feel that many laws exist intentionally to criminalize people, disregard the law, and manifest sympathy or even support for Raoul Moat.

I say again: the Police's and individual policemen's relationships with the Government and the populace are dangerously wrong, and need urgent reform.

In our "democracy", police behaviour should reflect far more the wishes of the majority of the electorate, however distasteful career politicians and patronizing policemen find this.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

gycraig said:


> the corsa one really ****ed me off as id worked hard for it and if i stole a car i doubt they would just give me a lift home,
> 
> the first one i was really lucky to be honest i was being a **** and didnt think id get caught
> 
> ...


Not suprised, terrible way to handle it. If they did go to court though they would of had fvck all and been back causing trouble no doubt, atleast they are out of the way now, a positive way to look at it i guess lol


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

they said theyv done nothing about it as would cost to much, so im fairly sure there allowed back here, ****s


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> I can't easily answer your points because of the way you've interpolated them...
> 
> But the statistical analysis and research of the RRL actually do take into account the under- or non-reporting of events involving speeding. Various distributions of events actually reveal such anomalies or tendencies. So the figures on speeding are extremely reliable.
> 
> ...


tbh all my points are basically pointing towards the same thing, sorry if im not talking sense, i cant be bothered to proof read :tongue:

i dont see how they can be very reliable just because they take into account rta's they dont know about... could just be me failing to understand.

The police dont exactly pass all the laws so to have hatred for the police over that doesnt make much sense imo.

I thought this topic was about police in general, as in i hate that man because he is in the police. Most police have nothing to do with the laws they have to enforce, its simply their job to do the enforcing.

Im pretty sure the police man that was shot was just enforcing the already in place laws, he in no way deserved to be shot for what he was doing, it is not picking on the public to catch them committing offences ad is just a job.

Im just not understanding how police can be discriminated against as it is an agency, not just one group of people with one set of thoughts.

I may just not be understanding your point, for which i apologise, but i in no way see police catching people for speeding offences a reason to hate them. Its their job, they did not make the rules in most cases. I may be overlapping my points, but thats because i feel you are.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

gycraig said:


> they said theyv done nothing about it as would cost to much, so im fairly sure there allowed back here, ****s


Okay then thats pretty sh1t. Police cant necessarily be blamed though


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

i mean the people who put the red tape up, not a lot a copper can do when there rules wont let them

i work in a bookies we have similair rediculous rules to follow which are ****


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

(snip) 'cos I pretty much agree with your take on the impact of speeding (which will be defined as exceeding the posted speed limit, as opposed to simply driving too fast for the conditions at the time - which may still be under the speed limit).



Prodiver said:


> George Galloway was the only panellist on Question Time this evening to get it right:


George Galloway seems to have a talent for saying something rather left-field and enigmatic. Unfortunately, on many instances, doesn't withstand scrutiny, but the hand-waving, cocky rhetoric, and his almost union-esque manner of delivery, discourages dissenters.

Look at what he said about the people who revered Moat - it was one of the most stunningly naive or arrogant takes I've heard spouted by a "politician" all the while the stark contrast being the absolute hypocrisy in suggesting he understood these people and could surmise them - and he quietly had to back-pedal on that, as others spotted the utter guff he'd spouted. And it was a typical rant of those speaking from ivory towers, all the while trying to claim they are getting close to the youth, or the underclasses of society. He was spouting the same bullsh1t years ago, when he went on celeb Big Brother. It seemed nothing more than lip-service at the time, because he's never seemed more disconnected with them, whilst at the same time attempting to speak as if he understands and empathises.

That, to me, is one of the clear, apparent dishonesties displayed by politicians - especially irritating as he seems to want to brandish some position of moral high-ground.

If Mr Galloway truly wanted to understand such people, he'd spend less time pointificating from the sidelines, and truly try and bridge some gaps, rather than simply talking like he does - because after what he said on Question Time, I've never been more convinced of a "politician" claiming something, but the reality being the complete reverse.

It was total naive nonsense that wouldn't withstand any robust scutiny - and true enough, it didn't by the other panelists.



Prodiver said:


> he articulated what makes ordinary people distrust and hate the police when they pay for them as a service and should feel they're answerable, feel that many laws exist intentionally to criminalize people, disregard the law, and manifest sympathy or even support for Raoul Moat.


He spouted a load of nonsense, that were simply his thoughts that showed no real understanding - nor for that matter, none of the experience he claims he's been striving to understand for some years.

And the other panellists made him back-pedal over it, which - I have to admit - he neatly side-stepped with a bit of bluff and bluster and hand-waving, whilst never once admitting he was actually having to distance himself with what he'd so boldly said a few minutes earlier.



Prodiver said:


> I say again: the Police's and individual policemen's relationships with the Government and the populace are dangerously wrong, and need urgent reform.
> 
> In our "democracy", police behaviour should reflect far more the wishes of the majority of the electorate, however distasteful career politicians and patronizing policemen find this.


And not that I don't understand where you're coming from, but that is a most naive standpoint.

The country gets the police force it deserves (much like the press for that matter). The country / populace as a whole has stood by, perhaps grumbling, but no more, whilst successive governments have migrated services (like the police, like the fire service, like the NHS) into organisations run purely like businesses.

Now I'm not so far gone to believe that services can ignore business practices, or stand to learn nothing, or change nothing - but all the same, you make the like a business, you measure them like a business - and guess what - they'll start behaving like a business.

Because they've got no real choice.

Speeding is a prime example. Most people who drive a lot, don't seem to rap on about how bad speeding is - they seem to complain about other aspects of bad driving: eg poor observation, tailgating, awful lane discipline, mobile phone usage. Many of those things are difficult to police - especially with much increased bureaucracy, and wiggle factors that our sterling legal profession supplies.

However, what if you could market a true driving pariah - one that could easily be measured and automated en-masse detection - one that you could persuade the populace by means of "media" usage as being tantamount to devil worship. What if you could do all that, and show on paper, how well you were doing at detecting and prosecuting crime?

Even if it meant almost subversion of one of the fundamental tenets of our wonderful legal system (the right of presumed innocence, and it being the prosecution's place to prove you guilty - the vast majority of speed camera "offences" pretty much require self-incrimination, as most only indentify the car, not the actual driver).

We can sit back, and blame the police for all this like you, and Galloway chose to, or really see the wood for the trees, and consider how the police got put in this position. Do we think they chose it, for themselves, at a concious and high-level? Or are they simply playing the cards they've been dealt, and adapting the game to how their masters measure and run them.

I'll say it again, the country gets the police force it deserves.


----------



## zarzar (Nov 26, 2010)

not a lover of Raoul moat, but at the end of the day he was legally assasinated by the police and that just isnt right, they are no better than he was, they are brutal, filthy bullyboys protected by their uniforms and hand in hand with the local magistrates. yes we are definately living in dangerous times made more dangerous by the corruption, brutality and immunity from prosecution through closing rank cover ups within the police force, is it any wonder there is so much hatred of the police. why should it be one rule for them and another for us? i have actually heard people discuss joining the police force as they are able to : DO PEOPLE IN N GET AWAY WITH IT.

they are rude, obnoxious and stewed in their own self importance and high on the power they are given. even the so called good ones are not worth a sausage as they cover up for their colleagues ( even though they may be disgusted at what they have done) this is not what i think but what i actually know to be the case. i hate them with a passion and this country will continue to get more violent with a deeper more widespread hatred of the police which is brought upon them by themselves, i would NEVER AGAIN CALL THE POLICE even if my life depended on it, i now know and understand why people take the law into their own hands!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Interesting first post that.


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Interesting first post that.


Indeed. Why come onto a BB forum and your first post is to drag up an old thread then rant about the police.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Nothing new here, the Krays are still considered heroes by some.

At the end of the day the police should police the community not lord down on them, I lost a lot of respect for them when I watch the videos of the G20 protest and the death of Ian Tomlinson and the handling of it afterwards


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

zarzar said:


> not a lover of Raoul moat, but at the end of the day he was legally assasinated by the police and that just isnt right, they are no better than he was, they are brutal, filthy bullyboys protected by their uniforms and hand in hand with the local magistrates. yes we are definately living in dangerous times made more dangerous by the corruption, brutality and immunity from prosecution through closing rank cover ups within the police force, is it any wonder there is so much hatred of the police. why should it be one rule for them and another for us? i have actually heard people discuss joining the police force as they are able to : DO PEOPLE IN N GET AWAY WITH IT.
> 
> they are rude, obnoxious and stewed in their own self importance and high on the power they are given. even the so called good ones are not worth a sausage as they cover up for their colleagues ( even though they may be disgusted at what they have done) this is not what i think but what i actually know to be the case. i hate them with a passion and this country will continue to get more violent with a deeper more widespread hatred of the police which is brought upon them by themselves, i would NEVER AGAIN CALL THE POLICE even if my life depended on it, i now know and understand why people take the law into their own hands!


*Yawn


----------



## damon86 (Aug 7, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> when you put on a uniform it doesnt change who you are
> 
> if you're a ****, you're a **** in and out of the uniform


Your right here, the problem is when they are in uniform they can be as much of a **** as they want and nobody can stop them. It's those ones that give police a bad name.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

zarzar said:


> not a lover of Raoul moat, but at the end of the day he was legally assasinated by the police and that just isnt right, they are no better than he was, they are brutal, filthy bullyboys protected by their uniforms and hand in hand with the local magistrates. yes we are definately living in dangerous times made more dangerous by the corruption, brutality and immunity from prosecution through closing rank cover ups within the police force, is it any wonder there is so much hatred of the police. why should it be one rule for them and another for us? i have actually heard people discuss joining the police force as they are able to : DO PEOPLE IN N GET AWAY WITH IT.
> 
> they are rude, obnoxious and stewed in their own self importance and high on the power they are given. even the so called good ones are not worth a sausage as they cover up for their colleagues ( even though they may be disgusted at what they have done) this is not what i think but what i actually know to be the case. i hate them with a passion and this country will continue to get more violent with a deeper more widespread hatred of the police which is brought upon them by themselves, i would NEVER AGAIN CALL THE POLICE even if my life depended on it, i now know and understand why people take the law into their own hands!


Here's an idea, Dont run around shooting people in the face with a shotgun and you might not get any trouble from them!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Here's an idea, Dont run around shooting people in the face with a shotgun and you might not get any trouble from them!


lmfao!


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

raoul moat was bigger then 90% of this forum...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Here's an idea, Dont run around shooting people in the face with a shotgun and you might not get any trouble from them!


Kill-joy!!!!!

Thats good old fashioned honest sport where I stay :lol:

Never had a bad experience with the police, well, nothing that would make me blanket call them all cvnts.

Funnily enough, I am not a cvnt to them, and don't break too many laws/act the hard man with them. Always polite and courteous like I am with everyone. Coincidence I don't get bother from them? I think prob not.

Obv there will be bad ones, take any cross section of society and you will have a few cvnts to deal with, just the way it is.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

nc007 said:


> raoul moat was bigger then 90% of this forum...


whats that got to do with anything?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

nc007 said:


> raoul moat was bigger then 90% of this forum...


And such a nice bloke before the* STEROIDS!!!!!!*


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> whats that got to do with anything?


 :lol:

Yeah I am sure there must have been a point to his comment, just having a little trouble seeing it - but am def sure it is there :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Kill-joy!!!!!
> 
> Thats good old fashioned honest sport where I stay :lol:
> 
> ...


Yep, good example.

Was desperate for a pi.ss and approuched some police men where i can go and they said "in a toilet mate"

I said "come on, nothing is open" (was 3.00am)

One said "you beeter not go up that alley where will not be going".

"cheers mate" and i ran off. Just blokes at the end of the day. Respect to them, get respect back.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> whats that got to do with anything?


he likes a wind up lol.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

personally i'm still planning to become a copper in a few years time, don't care if people will hate me for it, it's something i've always wanted to do and something i think i'd be good at


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

benicillin said:


> personally i'm still planning to become a copper in a few years time, don't care if people will hate me for it, it's something i've always wanted to do and something i think i'd be good at


I was just about to apply, then they closed the doors and are now talking about cutting numbers. Reckon there are far worse jobs you could do, and anyone who turns away from you because you do it, wasn't worth having around anyway.

I'll need to get my personal debt down before applying, apparently it makes me open to corruption and goes against me.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

rs007 said:


> I was just about to apply, then they closed the doors and are now talking about cutting numbers. Reckon there are far worse jobs you could do, and anyone who turns away from you because you do it, wasn't worth having around anyway.
> 
> I'll need to get my personal debt down before applying, *apparently it makes me open to corruption and goes against me*.


All the drug dealing and gangsta poppin wont help either mate i should imagine!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Just a job for most people. My best mate is a policeman and we get up to all sorts. Does his job well but as soon as the uniform is off he's just a regular bloke


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> All the drug dealing and gangsta poppin wont help either mate i should imagine!


Damn why you always hatin on a dude just cos he sells a little crack, and pops a few caps in various ****** every now and then???

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Damn why you always hatin on a dude just cos he sells a little crack, and pops a few caps in various ****** every now and then???
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


ALERT! ALERT! ALERT!!!!!!!!!

Casual use of internet racism!!!!!!!!!!

Using "their" word

ALERT! ALERT! ALERT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ALERT! ALERT! ALERT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Casual use of internet racism!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


whats with all the colour, i thought that sort of chat was agrey area


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ALERT! ALERT! ALERT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Casual use of internet racism!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


FFS pipe down shhhhhhhhh

youll done gone get my black ass banned at this rate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

rs007 said:


> FFS pipe down shhhhhhhhh
> 
> youll done gone get my black ass banned at this rate


Nah brah... you iz tight with dem bois innit.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> whats with all the colour, i thought that sort of chat was agrey area


That was terrible.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I do not want this thread to turn into a "police are scum" debates and how they did this to me or my mate etc.
> 
> I ask this quesion because on Facebook there was a "group" started named " RIP Raoul Moat you were a legend" ( or something similar)
> 
> ...


Must admit those hero worshipping pages in the name of Moaty did make me sick. I dont care if he was mentally ill he still knew shooting an unarmed and unaware police officer in his car was wrong. Praise Moat for past successes (he was a brilliant bodybuilder and very talented outdoorsman/fisherman) but dont praise him for murder..

Far as the police go.. the police in this country are useless and dont protect us in the slightest. Saying that i wouldnt wish harm on any of them, their still just civilians.


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

nc007 said:


> raoul moat was bigger then 90% of this forum...


Is this backed up with evidence or just random keyboard tourettes?


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

nc007 said:


> raoul moat was bigger then 90% of this forum...


& ginger!


----------



## zarzar (Nov 26, 2010)

you have obviously not been on the recieving end of police corruption, i have always been a law abiding citizen, decent job in social services I AM NOT A SCUMBAG. at 45 years old i now understand why so many people hate the police!

i have been brutaly beaten up by them, falsely accused and set up by them, saw all the so called good ones close ranks to cover for their bullyboy colleagues, malisiously prosecuted by them resulting in me losing my job after 17 years, had my good character assasinated by them, been locked up for 20 hours in a police cell and refused any medical treatment even tho i had head injuries caused by being kicked in the head by them, stripped naked, been treated like ****e and a whole lot more.

my dtr at 13years old with serious mental health problems has been repeatedly beaten, teased, her medical condition blatently disreguarded, stripped naked and laughed at in a cell by 2 police men or maybe i should say police paeodophiles, left without medical attention that is essential for her, pepper srayed. one of my sons has been punched to the ground and then dragged up and had his head slammed into the side of a police van (he is 17) never been in trouble . i now know of countless other people who have been victims to these so called enforcers of the law who are supposed to be there to protect us, i know a woman who has actually been raped by one and all his buddies covered up for him...as they always do, he denied it of course but couldnt deny the dna evidence found inside the poor womans body, he obviously had to be sacked, all his colleagues made the womans life hell n persecuted her till she left the area because he lost his job!!....how very fkn dare she complain about a policeman raping her, what a cheek!!!!! i will also mention here that after appealing against the conviction for which i was set up for i was found not guilty at crown court and in fact the police were shown up for the filthy liars that they are. THEY ARE THE SCUMBAGS AND THEY DESREVE TO BE DESPISED.


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

zarzar said:


> you have obviously not been on the recieving end of police corruption, i have always been a law abiding citizen, decent job in social services I AM NOT A SCUMBAG. at 45 years old i now understand why so many people hate the police!
> 
> i have been brutaly beaten up by them, falsely accused and set up by them, saw all the so called good ones close ranks to cover for their bullyboy colleagues, malisiously prosecuted by them resulting in me losing my job after 17 years, had my good character assasinated by them, been locked up for 20 hours in a police cell and refused any medical treatment even tho i had head injuries caused by being kicked in the head by them, stripped naked, been treated like ****e and a whole lot more.
> 
> my dtr at 13years old with serious mental health problems has been repeatedly beaten, teased, her medical condition blatently disreguarded, stripped naked and laughed at in a cell by 2 police men or maybe i should say police paeodophiles, left without medical attention that is essential for her, pepper srayed. one of my sons has been punched to the ground and then dragged up and had his head slammed into the side of a police van (he is 17) never been in trouble . i now know of countless other people who have been victims to these so called enforcers of the law who are supposed to be there to protect us, i know a woman who has actually been raped by one and all his buddies covered up for him...as they always do, he denied it of course but couldnt deny the dna evidence found inside the poor womans body, he obviously had to be sacked, all his colleagues made the womans life hell n persecuted her till she left the area because he lost his job!!....how very fkn dare she complain about a policeman raping her, what a cheek!!!!! i will also mention here that after appealing against the conviction for which i was set up for i was found not guilty at crown court and in fact the police were shown up for the filthy liars that they are. THEY ARE THE SCUMBAGS AND THEY DESREVE TO BE DESPISED.


sounds like your talking a load of b0llocks! if all that is true then i suggest you and your family never leave your house again. Police pick on perfectly innocent people, yeah of course they do! No one i know has been subjected to such treatment. But then i only socialize with decent people


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Roco said:


> i put it down to them focusing much more over the past 20 years on petty crimes which criminalise the general public who would say "why are you not out catching real criminals"
> 
> which i agree with btw
> 
> EDIT: i dont hate the police lol i made it sound like i do


I remember this came up in Traffic Cops, someone kept banging on about how the police should be catching real criminals instead of people speeding.

There has to be traffic police else the place would be wild, all they're doing at the end of the day is enforcing the law.

Fair enough you get ****ed off for being caught with a speeding ticket, but if you were on the other end of the spectrum, and someone you know gets hit by someone who is speeding, you would be glad there are police out there trying to catch such guys.

At the end of the day they are doing their job, if you abide by the law, you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

zarzar said:


> you have obviously not been on the recieving end of police corruption, i have always been a law abiding citizen, decent job in social services I AM NOT A SCUMBAG. at 45 years old i now understand why so many people hate the police!
> 
> i have been brutaly beaten up by them, falsely accused and set up by them, saw all the so called good ones close ranks to cover for their bullyboy colleagues, malisiously prosecuted by them resulting in me losing my job after 17 years, had my good character assasinated by them, been locked up for 20 hours in a police cell and refused any medical treatment even tho i had head injuries caused by being kicked in the head by them, stripped naked, been treated like ****e and a whole lot more.
> 
> my dtr at 13years old with serious mental health problems has been repeatedly beaten, teased, her medical condition blatently disreguarded, stripped naked and laughed at in a cell by 2 police men or maybe i should say police paeodophiles, left without medical attention that is essential for her, pepper srayed. one of my sons has been punched to the ground and then dragged up and had his head slammed into the side of a police van (he is 17) never been in trouble . i now know of countless other people who have been victims to these so called enforcers of the law who are supposed to be there to protect us, i know a woman who has actually been raped by one and all his buddies covered up for him...as they always do, he denied it of course but couldnt deny the dna evidence found inside the poor womans body, he obviously had to be sacked, all his colleagues made the womans life hell n persecuted her till she left the area because he lost his job!!....how very fkn dare she complain about a policeman raping her, what a cheek!!!!! i will also mention here that after appealing against the conviction for which i was set up for i was found not guilty at crown court and in fact the police were shown up for the filthy liars that they are. THEY ARE THE SCUMBAGS AND THEY DESREVE TO BE DESPISED.


If this or part of this is in anyway true then it is a minority of rouge officers..(NOT THE WHOLE FORCE).So taring every policeman or woman with the same brush is a bit ignorant....


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

zarzar said:


> you have obviously not been on the recieving end of police corruption, i have always been a law abiding citizen, decent job in social services I AM NOT A SCUMBAG. at 45 years old i now understand why so many people hate the police!
> 
> i have been brutaly beaten up by them, falsely accused and set up by them, saw all the so called good ones close ranks to cover for their bullyboy colleagues, malisiously prosecuted by them resulting in me losing my job after 17 years, had my good character assasinated by them, been locked up for 20 hours in a police cell and refused any medical treatment even tho i had head injuries caused by being kicked in the head by them, stripped naked, been treated like ****e and a whole lot more.
> 
> my dtr at 13years old with serious mental health problems has been repeatedly beaten, teased, her medical condition blatently disreguarded, stripped naked and laughed at in a cell by 2 police men or maybe i should say police paeodophiles, left without medical attention that is essential for her, pepper srayed. one of my sons has been punched to the ground and then dragged up and had his head slammed into the side of a police van (he is 17) never been in trouble . i now know of countless other people who have been victims to these so called enforcers of the law who are supposed to be there to protect us, i know a woman who has actually been raped by one and all his buddies covered up for him...as they always do, he denied it of course but couldnt deny the dna evidence found inside the poor womans body, he obviously had to be sacked, all his colleagues made the womans life hell n persecuted her till she left the area because he lost his job!!....how very fkn dare she complain about a policeman raping her, what a cheek!!!!! i will also mention here that after appealing against the conviction for which i was set up for i was found not guilty at crown court and in fact the police were shown up for the filthy liars that they are. THEY ARE THE SCUMBAGS AND THEY DESREVE TO BE DESPISED.


Quite the imagination you have there :lol:

Raped by a copper? F*ck off, this isn't Zimbabwe.


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

most are ok ...but there is always that one ore two who are just shocking.........


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

zarzar said:


> you have obviously not been on the recieving end of police corruption, i have always been a law abiding citizen, decent job in social services I AM NOT A SCUMBAG. at 45 years old i now understand why so many people hate the police!
> 
> i have been brutaly beaten up by them, falsely accused and set up by them, saw all the so called good ones close ranks to cover for their bullyboy colleagues, malisiously prosecuted by them resulting in me losing my job after 17 years, had my good character assasinated by them, been locked up for 20 hours in a police cell and refused any medical treatment even tho i had head injuries caused by being kicked in the head by them, stripped naked, been treated like ****e and a whole lot more.
> 
> my dtr at 13years old with serious mental health problems has been repeatedly beaten, teased, her medical condition blatently disreguarded, stripped naked and laughed at in a cell by 2 police men or maybe i should say police paeodophiles, left without medical attention that is essential for her, pepper srayed. one of my sons has been punched to the ground and then dragged up and had his head slammed into the side of a police van (he is 17) never been in trouble . i now know of countless other people who have been victims to these so called enforcers of the law who are supposed to be there to protect us, i know a woman who has actually been raped by one and all his buddies covered up for him...as they always do, he denied it of course but couldnt deny the dna evidence found inside the poor womans body, he obviously had to be sacked, all his colleagues made the womans life hell n persecuted her till she left the area because he lost his job!!....how very fkn dare she complain about a policeman raping her, what a cheek!!!!! i will also mention here that after appealing against the conviction for which i was set up for i was found not guilty at crown court and in fact the police were shown up for the filthy liars that they are. THEY ARE THE SCUMBAGS AND THEY DESREVE TO BE DESPISED.


Man r you on crack???-if not you should be-your fkin mental.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

Heineken said:


> Quite the imagination you have there :lol:
> 
> Raped by a copper? F*ck off, this isn't Zimbabwe.


http://en.wikinews.org/wiki/Up_to_31_women_sue_UK_police_force_over_rapist_officer?dpl_id=223588

im not sayin all cops are rapists but there was a cop arrested here the other day for raping a lot of women, in the UK..not zimbabwe


----------



## zarzar (Nov 26, 2010)

Jim206152 said:


> sounds like your talking a load of b0llocks! if all that is true then i suggest you and your family never leave your house again. Police pick on perfectly innocent people, yeah of course they do! No one i know has been subjected to such treatment. But then i only socialize with decent people


----------



## zarzar (Nov 26, 2010)

tut, tut what a total little tosser you truly are! and arnt you the lucky one never to have encounterd such outrageous treatment, perhaps your brother/ dad/ cousin/ boyfriend is a copper ey, or maybe you are so far up your own **** that you are blissfully unaware of what is going on in the country! im wondering what exactly your idea of decent people is as you obviously dont have a decent bone in your own body, and im not on crack nor am i mental, im a 45 yr old grandmother, a social worker who worked for social services for 17 years and a qualified nvq assessor in social care, i had never been in trouble with the police or had any dealings with them untill 18 months ago, i do not live on fantasy island nor do i make up stories for jakanory. if your not a policeman yourself then i suggest YOU TAKE OF YOUR BLINKERS, YOU STUPID OPINIONATED FOOL. i have a malicious prosecution case coming up in the future with independant witnesses who saw the whole incident and will be in crown court to give their evidence, these witnesses are also decent upstanding members of the community with no history or involvement with the police who before they witnessed me being kicked in the head and having my nose broken n two black eyes n split lip off them had never even set eyes on me before, they had no need to take time off work and attend court to give evidence for someone they dont even know, i suppose you will comment on how they also must be mental and compulsive liars.....in fact no one can possibly be right except you.....NOBJOCKEY


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Never heard a grandmother call someone a nob jockey before  whether it is a true story or not though its still a minority which makes discriminating against police in general stupid


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

45 year old grand mother? lol


----------



## zarzar (Nov 26, 2010)

two years ago i would have agreed with what you have said. i have not always felt the way i now do, i actually used to date a police sergant who did not live in my area and that was when i started to get my first insight into what they get up to and get away with. i was also 4 years ago put forward for a commendation from the police for saving a young policeman from having a chunk of his face bitten off by a man who was on top of him having him pinned to the floor, i put my own personal safety at risk while others stood by to scared to tackle the man. if the rotten apples who were proven to be guilty of the tye of things i have told about were sacked instead of being transfered or put forward for re training then perhaps people wouldnt have such contempt for them, and if the decent police oficers were not too scared/ intimidated to speak up instead of covering up for them then i would not tar them with the same brush but by covering for the rotten apples they make themselves almost as rotten and untrustworthy as they become liars or turn a blind eye. i worked with vulnerable people for many years some who could be violent through their conditions, i as were my work colleagues were on many occasions assaulted..NEVER EVER did i retaliate and punch them back and if one of my colleagues had done so I WOULD NEVER CONDONE IT OR COVER FOR THEM. and we would have been instantly sacked if we did. protecting vicious bad officers, corrupts and drags down what would be the good officers.


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Its a shame the Police dont know that they are there to protect and serve the public, rather than be tax collectors for the no good corrupt goverment, the only crime they solve is unjust things that arnt even real laws rather just made up bull**** acts and even then its normally a grass lol, i can say 100% they have never done me any good never got my stolen tools, bikes or car back ive also seen them make things up on statments all in all **** the police.


----------



## zarzar (Nov 26, 2010)

everything i have said is completely true, i actually dont give a rats **** who believes me! at the end of the day im gettin thousands in compensation, i have just read about someone else on this site being screwed over by the police in another part of the country, it is foolish to believe the bad ones are only a minority, police corruption, set ups, bullying and serious assaults on civilians is rife, for those who have never encountered it, i seriously hope you never do!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

zarzar said:


> YOU TAKE OF YOUR BLINKERS, YOU STUPID OPINIONATED FOOL


Oh the irony :lol:

My dad was a police officer and as you are so convinced all of them are scum, essentially you're p1ssing on what he did for a living, and the people he helped. But to be honest, I think you're either a troll who hasn't taken their medication today, or someone that's taken a little too much so your opinion doesn't really matter either way


----------



## zarzar (Nov 26, 2010)

well said, i cant figure out why there are so many ignorant blinkered people who are in complete denial that police corruption exists at all levels


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

so thats 2 examples you have out of how many people in this country...

i know a few examples so im not saying there is no corruption. But you cant say it is not a minority, until you have enough people say they have experienced corruption at no fault of their own, to make it a majority.

just looks like your stirring something up imo, brought alive 2 old threads, both regarding police being naughty boys and girls.


----------



## zarzar (Nov 26, 2010)

how amusing, just like i said earlier to you idiots who wont hear anything bad about them... your blinkered as either your dad/ brother/ cousin/ boyfriend or youselves must be policemen.....i knew i was right, thanks for confirming it, hahahahaha


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

CoffeeFiend said:


> ...their still just civilians.


No they're not!

They're police officers, public servants given crown warrants conferring extra-ordinary powers - powers over the public that ordinary citizens aren't allowed.

Therefore police powers must never be given easily, and officers must be carefully trained and always very very closely watched to ensure they don't exceed their powers. "Quis custodiet custodies?"

This watch from within the police used to be the primary function of police Inspectors, and from outside the brief of the Watch Committees comprised of independent local citizens.

Unfortunately these have now been morphed into the Police Authorities who are cozily hand in glove with the police forces, and not publicly and actively keeping them in check.

In the UK our hard-won freedom depends not on what we are not allowed to do to keep us safe, but what we are not forbidden to do. It is not that the State allows us to be free - we allow the State to inhibit some of our freedom.


----------



## zarzar (Nov 26, 2010)

no, no, no, thats just two examples that iv mentioned, iv done my homework and i know of countless others, im not stirring anything up i am mearly stating facts, no one has to comment back, im not forcing anyones arm up their back, like some uniformed thug.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

zarzar said:


> no, no, no, thats just two examples that iv mentioned, iv done my homework and i know of countless others, im not stirring anything up i am mearly stating facts, no one has to comment back, im not forcing anyones arm up their back, like some uniformed thug.


Facts require proof. I don't see any of that appearing soon. If what you say is true then surely there is some record of it somewhere, maybe in the media where any smart person would head if they thought they were being targeted by the police on separate occasions?

Also...



zarzar said:


> No, that's just two examples that I've mentioned. I have done my homework and I know of countless others. I'm not stirring anything up, I'm mearly stating facts. No-one has to comment back, I'm not forcing anyone's arm up their back like some uniformed thug.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Social worker eh? Now that's a whole new thread right there.


----------



## zarzar (Nov 26, 2010)

there is a mountain of proof and evidence, in due time it will almost certinally be in the media especially as the stripping naked of my little girl by two policemen is child abuse, no responsible adult called for. my solicitor has pictures of my smashed up face which were used in liverpool crown court to show the judge the damage that the police had done. there are medical reports, statements from independant witnesses, cctv footage which was taken in the custody suite, which my solicitor now has, a record of the replaced pepper spray used on my dtr, hospital records where my son had to be taken from the custody suite as they **** themselves and had no choice but to call an ambulance as he was unable to breath, he was hospitalised for 10 days, all recorded, names of the two hospitals he had to spend time in, the names of the ward and the doctors, numerous other documented medical evidence, even a record from the police station on certain comments made by an inspector telling them to do certain things to make sure they covered themselves. i havent headed for the media, i am biding my time, civil action against the police takes a long, long time, watch this space, and remember this convo when you hear about it. once i recieve all compensation, that will be around the time it will have media attention, and i will have enough money to move where ever i like with my children away from the public eye.


----------



## zarzar (Nov 26, 2010)

no matter what he did, it is a fact that he was executed by the police....because they knew they could, it was their intention to kill him because they are fukin savages with a licence to do whatever they want to whoever they want knowing they will get away with it. they had absolutely no intention of taking him alive because they are vengefull ****s, so to all you goats on ere thinkin you can give me **** think again, they want revenge when it suites so why shouldnt the victims of there truncheons/ fists and boots want revenge to?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

you call people opinionated when your stating your own opinion as fact, with no proof even though you say there is, bit silly really.

No matter how much homework you have done i can guarantee that you have not found that the majority of people in this country have suffered from police corruption.

Im not saying your wrong but your not right either. Your saying that heineken (i think) is blinkered, but you are too. if what you say happened to you, never actually did, then you very likely wouldnt be commented on this thread now, not with the same opinion anyway.

If it was a family member of yours shot in the face im sure you wouldnt be complaining about revenge then, maybe you would, but probably not


----------



## zarzar (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1161109/On-duty-1-000-police-officers-guilty-crimes.html -- i suppose all this is made up as well! everyone except the police must be liars ey! and these are only the ones around the country that have been caught!!!!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

"Chief Constable of Manchester Peter Fahy said: 'It should be remembered that there are just over 140,000 police officers in the country, the overwhelming majority of whom serve the public with dedication under sometimes difficult circumstances."

"*Almost* one in every 100 policemen has been convicted, many while they were in post."

A newspaper sells what people want to hear, people want to hear that they do no wrong and the police are evil, ruining this country and etc.

The parts i have highlighted above show that there is no majority... The ones that haven't been caught, simply haven't been caught, so can't count towards statistics.


----------



## zarzar (Nov 26, 2010)

so your saying revenge is ok for the police but not for anyone else. of course i would want revenge if it was one of my family, i in no way condone what he did but nor do i condone a revenge killing by police. i would want to kill him myself, wouldnt anyone if it was one of their family? look on the link i have put up ! my point is that police who are guilty of crimes should not be allowed to keep their jobs and be protected by the police force, removal of the bad apples ensures the goodness of the the others, the new officers who are then entering into the the police force dont have bad influences who end up corrupting them.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

i did not say it is okay for police and not others, didn't even say i agree with revenge.

I agree that if the police commit a crime worthy of losing their job, then yes they should lose it and not be protected. Don't think anyone can argue against that.

But the whole point of this thread is hatred of the police in general, not a minority of bad influences, that may corrupt another minority of policemen.


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

zarzar said:


> tut, tut what a *total little tosser *you truly are! and arnt you the lucky one never to have encounterd such outrageous treatment, perhaps your brother/ dad/ cousin/ boyfriend is a copper ey, or maybe you are so far up your own **** that you are blissfully unaware of what is going on in the country! im wondering what exactly your idea of decent people is as *you obviously dont have a decent bone in your own body*, and im not on crack nor am i mental, im a 45 yr old grandmother, a social worker who worked for social services for 17 years and a qualified nvq assessor in social care, i had never been in trouble with the police or had any dealings with them untill 18 months ago, i do not live on fantasy island nor do i make up stories for jakanory. if your not a policeman yourself then i suggest YOU TAKE OF YOUR BLINKERS, *YOU STUPID OPINIONATED FOOL*. i have a malicious prosecution case coming up in the future with independant witnesses who saw the whole incident and will be in crown court to give their evidence, these witnesses are also decent upstanding members of the community with no history or involvement with the police who before they witnessed me being kicked in the head and having my nose broken n two black eyes n split lip off them had never even set eyes on me before, they had no need to take time off work and attend court to give evidence for someone they dont even know, i suppose you will comment on how they also must be mental and compulsive liars.....in fact no one can possibly be right except you.....*NOBJOCKEY*


Haha, thank you. Your comments show just what a decent person you are :laugh:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> ...
> 
> I agree that if the police commit a crime worthy of losing their job, then yes they should lose it and not be protected. Don't think anyone can argue against that.


The standards and behaviour we expect of the police, and how we monitor them must be far above that of ordinary citzens, precisely because we allow them such power, and punishments commensurate.



> But the whole point of this thread is hatred of the police in general, not a minority of bad influences, that may corrupt another minority of policemen.


Until the early 19th century it was taken for grantd that the common people would always hate constables, because they were the henchmen of the Establishment.

Once police forces were formally established as a public service the illusion of the friendly bobby and the incorruptible constabulary grew amongst the property-owning classes.

But really the majority of citizens have never been policed by consent.

Although all adults now have the vote, the Establishment is still very much in control.

This despite it's reckoned that a very large percentage of the population, and policemen, happily break several laws every day without for a moment considering themselves criminals...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I neither hate them or admire them, they're like every other aspect of humanity with decent and foul elements.

I have nothing to do with them as I'm a pillar of the community, they have no business with me.

They are a required to a large degree.

Lets just say over the next few years there will be less and less of them around.....cuts cuts cuts


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

just imagine life without them ??? They are doing a job one that gets little respect from many - who on here would like to be one ??? not me thats for sure


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Growing up in belfast through the war i had a massive hatred for the police for what they used to do to my comunity but thats a whole different thread and i dont think it would be aloud on here .


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> just imagine life without them ??? They are doing a job one that gets little respect from many - who on here would like to be one ??? not me thats for sure


What life might be like without the police is not a new idea.

It has been suggested that because of their histories some societies, like the UK's, are largely law-abiding and civilised even without law-enforcement agencies, and in fact developed relatively benign police forces because they are.

A sort of "proof" of this is that many countries are very lawless and unsafe even though they have heavy police forces.

A moment's reflection shows that police forces do not and cannot prevent much crime - there are simply too few officers to be around everywhere and to detect and clear up crime. The kind of overwhelming policing which tries to do this would be unacceptable here.

So the cost vs. benefit analysis of our present policing is not very good.


----------

